# Teeth Extraction



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all its been awhile since I have posted. Murray is now 7mnths old and is 53.5 lbs. He is very affectionate and full of energy! We noticed tht murray had 3 reatining front canine teeth and the vet suggested having them removed. He also had an extra back molar tooth growing through the roof of his mouth. We had them removed to be on the safe side and has fully recovered. I am wondering if anyone has had this same issue? 
Thank you Murray's Mom


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it just that the baby tooth hasn't fallen yet? Is it loose?

Watson had a stubborn canine at around the same age. The vet wanted to put him under and extract it, instead we bought him a rope toy to chew on. He spent less than a day shredding it apart and the tooth fell out on it's own.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd just wait on the canines. Scout lost her last around 8 months old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy had double canines for 2 or 3 months.
The baby ones finally came out on their own.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Maui still has his juvenile upper canines even though the adult ones have erupted. The juvenile canines don’t seem loose. I’m concerned that they will affect the adults. I brush his teeth every evening to get all the junk out from between them. Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep them clean, and give him some things to chew on. My normally get the thick Bully Sticks, and beef kneecaps it help loosen them.
I've never had to have one of them removed, even though this has happened more than once.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

PinDave said:


> Maui still has his juvenile upper canines even though the adult ones have erupted. The juvenile canines don’t seem loose. I’m concerned that they will affect the adults. I brush his teeth every evening to get all the junk out from between them. Any advice?


Same situation here! Fred is 6,5 months and her teeth have been like this for a month or even longer.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Progress! Maui was chewing on some rawhide yesterday, and one of the juvenile canines came out! Now waiting for the other to drop out!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Great news for Maui! Fred won’t let me remove junk between her teeth and I think her puppy canine has a big cavity where it touches the adult canine. Should we go to the vet?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The root is probably just dissolving.
Give her plenty of stuff to chew on, and if you're really worried have your vet look at it.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> Great news for Maui! Fred won’t let me remove junk between her teeth and I think her puppy canine has a big cavity where it touches the adult canine. Should we go to the vet?


Maui’s juvenile canines were there for at least a month after the adult ones had erupted, as well... They feel solid in there, not wiggly. When he was chewing on rawhide he jumped up and was snapping his jaws like he was trying to get a piece of rawhide from between his teeth. The tooth had come out, but was still hanging on, by a tiny thread. We just tugged it off him. Gives me more confidence that the other one‘s on borrowed time.

I was worried about a cavity between the teeth too, but once it came out, I looked at where the juvenile tooth was pressed up against it, and it was fine. With the remaining one, I’m brushing his teeth every day, and taking care to get the bristles to clean out all the junk. Maui doesn’t love having his teeth brushed, but I just wedge his mouth open with my hand, and hold him between my knees so that he stays put. Took me a few tries to find the right grip where his closing his jaws on my hand didn’t hurt too much, but being calm and in charge, and making him feel safe allows us to get it done. (See photos below)

I suspect Fred’s will come out soon as well, but if you’re not comfortable waiting, it makes sense to see the vet. Good luck with it!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

PinDave said:


> Maui’s juvenile canines were there for at least a month after the adult ones had erupted, as well... They feel solid in there, not wiggly. When he was chewing on rawhide he jumped up and was snapping his jaws like he was trying to get a piece of rawhide from between his teeth. The tooth had come out, but was still hanging on, by a tiny thread. We just tugged it off him. Gives me more confidence that the other one‘s on borrowed time.
> 
> I was worried about a cavity between the teeth too, but once it came out, I looked at where the juvenile tooth was pressed up against it, and it was fine. With the remaining one, I’m brushing his teeth every day, and taking care to get the bristles to clean out all the junk. Maui doesn’t love having his teeth brushed, but I just wedge his mouth open with my hand, and hold him between my knees so that he stays put. Took me a few tries to find the right grip where his closing his jaws on my hand didn’t hurt too much, but being calm and in charge, and making him feel safe allows us to get it done. (See photos below)
> 
> ...


Thanks A LOT for this! Im going to try that grip. Fred really hates it when I want to touch her teeth, nails or eyes. She’ll try and wiggle out. I’ve been working on it since she was a young puppy, but no success. She always knows to escape.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Fred finally lost her canine. She went to doggy daycare for the first time, came home very tired, happy aaand without her puppy canine!

She is almost 7,5 months old and had an appointment for the extraction on Monday.


----------

